
Rivals Can’t Beat iPad’s Costs - mjfern
http://www.fernstrategy.com/2011/03/07/rivals-cant-beat-ipads-costs/
======
alperakgun
yes mainly because ipad and ipad 2 are under-equipped for 2011; for example
poor screen resolution and low memory.

